# Jumping position, and overall!



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Hopefully Maura's around tonight cuz there are very few people on this forum who can jump at your level other than her. Sure looks good to me, but I'm jumping twigs compared to you.


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

Overall, I thought you put in an effective ride and were effective and in tune with your horse. Your seat got a little ahead of your horse at times, especially when you are taking off but you were in balance over the high point of the jump. One big thing I did notice, though, is that you are really reaching for your stirrups, and you are almost standing in your toe. I think if you shorten your stirrups a hole or two and try to weight your heels, it will help create an even more secure seat.

For the course, I would work on getting your horse to follow the proper bend around the turns. Right now, he is dropping his shoulder to the inside and his nose is turned to the outside. Think about bending him around the inside leg, almost as if you are working on a 20meter circle for dressage. On this course it won't make a huge difference, but if you have tigher turns with short approaches, having the proper bend will allow you to carry more balance, more impulsion, and allow you to use every inch of space to your advantage.

Hopefully that helps a bit, and that some other people can chime in and help as well. Overall it was a good job.


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks ! 

Well I certainly hope Maura's online too then, and that she will want to give some critique.. :b

sandrasarita: Yea I noticed that too, when you said it.. :/ Although it doesn't always feel like it when I'm jumping, but theres a lot I dont always feel until someone points it out.. :b I'll try shorten my stirrups, but its just that I'm afraid that then I'll start standing too high in the stirrups over the jumps..? I dont know.. But i'll try it out, thanks!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

MyBoyPuck, 

Thanks for the vote of confidence and the compliment! Unfortunately, I can't view the video right now as I'm at work. There's plenty of other good folks on the forum to do this type of critique: Void, Upnover, Allison Finch and Spyder to name a few, and I'm sure there are others. Sandsarita's analysis seems sound as well.

Vicizmax, I will post something tonight.


----------



## DunAsYouWish (Apr 21, 2010)

Heels down over jumps! Close your knees in the saddle. You should not be able to see daylight between your knees and the saddle. You are a strong rider, however your lower leg needs a lot of strengthening. When my students have weak, sloppy legs I take their stirrups away immediately. A solid month of riding, jumping, and course work with no stirrups would shape you up to be a very nice rider.
You can get a little ahead of your horse at times, as others have mentioned. With the combination of legs and being ahead, should your horse stop you could be in some trouble. Try to sit and ride the distance a few strides in to the jump and let your horse pop you up into your two point rather than anticipating the jump and getting ahead. 
Other than those two major things I think you are a strong rider and with just a few things could be even stronger! Keep up the good work.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Vici, 

Position: Stirrup needs to be one or two holes shorter. It does look like you are reaching for your stirrup. Lower leg is loose; your grip is primarily in your knee and it needs to be evenly distributed throughout your leg. Over fences, you are standing up in your stirrups/opening your knee angle over fences, rather than letting the horse close your angles as he leaves the ground. This pushes you out in front of the saddle when the horse first takes off, as others have commented on. Like your posture, flat back and automatic release over the fences very much. 

After getting accustomed to the shorter stirrup and changing the grip, I would recommend you work without stirrups and jump a lot of low gymnastics and grids, working on waiting for the horse to push you up out of the tack. I would also like to see you work on the flat using all your joints, ankle, knee and hip correctly as shock absorbers without bracing or locking them.

You have a good feel for pace, I like the fact that the entire course is jumped from the same steady rhythm. Sandsarita's point about the horse being bent to the outside and falling in on the terms was a good one. 

I like your horse, he's a good workmanlike fella who jumps in good form and gets the job done.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree with everyone else I just wanted to add that to shore up that lower leg you want to roll your thighs in and continue that down to your toes. You want your leg hugging the horse from hip to heel with your toes forward. I also agree that you need to learn to let your horse push you up as you tend to jump ahead of him and dressage would be beneficial for you both. You to develop a stronger more effective lower leg and your horse to really get him supple and easily adjustable between fences while maintaining a correct bend and not dropping or falling on a shoulder. 

I agree that dressage, some gymnastics and some no-stirrups work will really help you and you should see an improvement immediately with some grunt work in those areas. I also highly suggest finding an instructor, if you don't have one, that can work you through grids doing things like dropping your stirrups, dropping your reins and I have even had some students go through low grids with my schoolmaster with their eyes shut when they couldn't FEEL the stride and the jump and were getting ahead or left behind. I don't recommend jumping around with your eyes closed but in a jump lane or on a lunge with an instructor it can be very beneficial because it forces you to feel the movement and go with the horse not against them. Good luck and you both look like you're going places!


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

If you ever need anymore help, I've been jumping for 21 years, now I compete and judge jumping, so please, if you need critique, here is mine:

Maura, you are very wise, for I agree on most all of what she said, as a judge, I'm nit picky and just have a few more details. 

When in a competition, put your hair up into your helemt, so it's not slapping your back. You will look more put together and professional in the ring. Your clothing is perfect, and matches your horse, big bonus points in the ring!!

I agree that work without stirrups. You should never rely on your stirrups to hold your leg in, you should rely on your knees being closed on the saddle, and your grip throughout your leg. Your grip on your knee should contribute to your knee being closed on the saddle. That is what most of my showers and students get marked down on. 
You are flying tremendously more out of the saddle then nessacary, and this will cause you problems later. You are arching your back a bit, remember, jumpers are jumpers, not jockeys. Try putting a crop on your back and jumping. It will hurt if your back is arched, if your back is flat, you won't feel it. I use this with all my students who like to watch racing more then jumping, and they get over the arch within a day. It's a great help, and even I used it.

You have an amazing pace, and your horse trusts you, if you were in one of my classes, you would have passed with flying colors. You and your horse have a bond, which can boot up your scores. You do need to work on those bends however. Remember to use your full arena. Once you get into higher jumps, and you need to hand gallop, using your arena will be your best friend. Cutting your corners will get you a sloppy ride. 

Overall, your ride looks amazing, you should be very proud of yourself. 
-Nikki


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

well i cant really help you cause i just jump little things but i just have to say you and your hors look amazing you can see you and your horse really love to jump


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks once again to everyone 

Riding21Years: Oooh you're very welcome to critique my next videos too, if you can!  And thanks alot for the help, however I have to disagree with the back thing a little, as I was told by my trainer to arch my back (well, it was more of a "tuck in your stomach and lift your back over the jumps", but perhaps I'm over doing at some points :b) However, I'm going to assume you ride in America, and of course I dont know this for a fact, but I've noticed that riders positions in the US are very different from what I see here in Europe, and Denmark.. I can understand your method with holding the whip behind my back, but that is really not what I am used to, nor has my trainer taught me this way.. :O But I just think its different methods.

However I will definitely try everything else you have suggested, and what everyone else has too..! 

Thanks again !


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, I ride in America xD I have actually ridden in Denamrk, and was unaware that that was were you ride. Very sorry!

I critiqued your recent video, so disregard all of the back position critiques. 

Sorry!
-Nikki


Vicizmax said:


> Thanks once again to everyone
> 
> Riding21Years: Oooh you're very welcome to critique my next videos too, if you can!  And thanks alot for the help, however I have to disagree with the back thing a little, as I was told by my trainer to arch my back (well, it was more of a "tuck in your stomach and lift your back over the jumps", but perhaps I'm over doing at some points :b) However, I'm going to assume you ride in America, and of course I dont know this for a fact, but I've noticed that riders positions in the US are very different from what I see here in Europe, and Denmark.. I can understand your method with holding the whip behind my back, but that is really not what I am used to, nor has my trainer taught me this way.. :O But I just think its different methods.
> 
> ...


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Riding21Years said:


> If you ever need anymore help, I've been jumping for 21 years, now I compete and judge jumping, so please, if you need critique, here is mine:
> 
> Maura, you are very wise, for I agree on most all of what she said, as a judge, I'm nit picky and just have a few more details.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of misinformation in the above post; I feel that I did need to come in here and post my arguments.


----------



## DunAsYouWish (Apr 21, 2010)

There is a lot of "off" information in ALL of Riding21's posts... In the entire forum! It's OK to get passer by opinions on a forum, but please consult your trainer at home in the living world before believing just anyone.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

DunAsYouWish said:


> There is a lot of "off" information in ALL of Riding21's posts... In the entire forum! It's OK to get passer by opinions on a forum, but please consult your trainer at home in the living world before believing just anyone.


*Riding21Years* has offered some very dangerous advice to some posters. Taking advice off of any internet source should be taken with a grain of salt, but there is a wealth of knowledge out there, as long as you know where to look and who to trust. Unfortunately, some people can appear to be knowledgable as they can talk big, but really have not even the first clue; problem is that to someone who doesn't know better, the big talk can seem like ligitimate advice.


----------



## Violet Grohl (Oct 1, 2010)

mmm i think you should close more your toes and bring down your hands.
 
I like your horse so much,he seems powerful.He springs up! 

(sorry if i did some mistakes with the expression,i'm italian.)


----------



## macktheknife (Jul 11, 2010)

I think I may have as many questions as I do critiques. Firstly, I was happy to see that you're a european rider, because the first thought I had when watching your video was that you had a ride similar (but not entirely like) Michael Jung, who just won the individual gold in eventing @ WEG, (I think he rides a bit harder into a lower frame.) and I was curious just how european your trainer was. ) 

I feel like my critique/question lies in one of the greater dissimilarities between your rides- hip angle. As Maura mentioned, you do tend to stand and maintain more open angles throughout. Also as she stated, I agree on trying a shorter stirrup. My question I think results from your hip angle in particular. (This may get crazy right now, but I'm very interested in how someone's erm..conformation affects their ride.) I had this thought throughout the video, and had it nearly confirmed at the fence where you got left. (I'd give anything for a side-view of that fence! lol) My question is: I wonder if you are not particularly flexible through your hip--tight hamstrings, etc. Particularly, how close you can come to touching your toes while maintaining a flat back. (this isolates your hip joint.) 

I had a friend who had a very tight hip joint, so much so that it was hard for her to sit on the floor with her legs at a 90 degree angle to her body. She had a VERY similar ride stylistically. She was also repeatedly told to shorten her stirrups, which led to a bad case of jumping ahead as her hip joint physically couldn't compensate with a tighter angle. It's this lack of an ability to compensate that I'm hypothesizing is, not the reason _why_, but the reason you got left behind _how_ you did--very upright. 

So like I said, this may be hyper-focused and more questions than critiques and I could be totally wrong and all of this could be fixed by a stirrup hole. However, I can't help myself but to ask, and to offer that my friend I mentioned above improved greatly with simple stretching. 

you can all call me crazy now


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You have received much good advise.....and some very bad.

I will offer little more, at this point. Yes, shorten the stirrups a bit. You have a very loose leg and you often grab the horse with the back of your heels. This "unwraps" the rest of your leg, making it so loose. By grabbing with your heels, it makes it very difficult to loosen your ankle so that it can sink into the stirrup. As a result, you are often standing on your toes and have the stirrup way back on your foot.

You need to wrap your entire leg around the horse, but GRAB nowhere. There is more contact on the inside of your calf (not ever the back unless you are engaging a spur briefly). Only then will you have a leg independent enough to sink into the stirrup. This flexible ankle is where much of your upper body security will come from.

When your leg improves, you will be better able to flex your upper body forward so that you can flow better with your horses movement. Now, I suspect if you try to flex forward you will "topple" forward and lose your lower leg completely.

Hope this helps.


I would trot around in the two point and work on stretching down into the stirrup. Stretch until that leg burns!! LOL!


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

macktheknife: Wow I never actually thought of that..! I have to admit that I am not the most flexible person xD I cant touch my toes just straight up, if I do some stretches first, I am able to kinda touch my toes.. :/ Hmm I wonder if it would help if I did stretches before my jumping lesson..!  I think I actually might try that, haha..!
And my trainer is completely European, hehe, I live in Denmark and the trainer has been licensed/taught/trained in Denmark too.

And everyone else, thank you for the critique..! 
Of course I realize that sometimes critique is given which I feel I cant use or i feel is really good, but I wont be saying who I think is right or not as I'm obviously not in a position to do that..! :b But I can always try it if I think it sounds reasonable, and then see if it help or not..

But thanks!


----------

